# Bearded Dragon



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, long story short when my ex left me high and dry (he will claim he did not but he did!) I had to rehome all my beloved friends including Jim, my breeder quality German Sandfire cross!! 50.00 basically given away. 

I'm glad to say I am getting him back! 50.00, and I have him back. I am so glad! "He" may have taken everything I had away, destroyed the good, but as he wastes his life in bars, mine has gone full throttle forward. I'm getting my lovely Jim back!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

WOOT! So happy for you!

Didn't you post photos of Jim in your car several months ago?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I did :/ when we were moving to Bawlf. Had to rehome him and everyone else except two fish. Didn't even take my 13 tanks. D:

Now I have TEN tanks, and my beardie back! I bounce back fast, and harder too.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:

Be happy it's the best revenge


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep LOL. Sure, my life was FINE. But it's BETTER now. :lol: all that I am missing a furry best friend who makes me feel safe when no one else is around! But, I need to help save up for a house first! Then I can


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Well he may not be furry but you'll have your dragon to protect you! ^_^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: 

He is such a character though. Someone was teasing him with her toes and he did nothing. But when she stopped, a few minutes later without her expecting it he nommed her toe :lol: didn't hurt, just surprised!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-flail- I got my Jim back ^_^ Guy brings him in, with a "uh oh" look on his face, as he pointed to the towel the other guy was carrying. "He's not moving! Tried to wake him, and he isn't responding!"

Of course, I pick him up and his little eyes slide open with a grumpy "I WAS SLEEPING!" look he gives me :roll: Ahh, the joys of reptiles.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I noticed he had been very very picky in what he eats. Won't eat any of his veggies or fruits slice of apple. He likes his superworms, and mealworms :roll: PLUS his water dish was slimy, which then seemed like he had not had fresh water for a while... Once I had new water in there for him, he nose dived into it. And has been drinking water for the last couple of days. :/ We also got him a new heat lamp bulb since the one in there did not give off any heat whatsoever. 

I do not care what happens, but no matter what my animals are staying with me. For good. It's disappointing to have to rehome a pet, expect the best, and find out the best is quite shoddy.


----------

